# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري حصري :  برنامج الفيس بوك للجوال Facebook Mobile ( صيغة JAR ) لكل الاجهزة

## مشمش العرب

*Facebook Mobile*  *حمل من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *أو* *من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

تم القل الى القسم المناسب

----------


## fouadi

لا يشتغل اخي على  vodafon h1

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## omar737

nice

----------


## soddam131

شكرا  على المجهود الكبير

----------


## ايهابو

الف شكر ياباشا الله يبارك فيك

----------

